# Help! My Monitor Display Has Gone Pink!



## s3nTin3L (Jul 17, 2005)

Hello all.

I have a bad feeling about this problem, but I thought I'd do a little posty here to see if theres any fix for it. 

Ok so I have a LG Flatron F700B monitor, last couple of days I thought the colour was going a bit off, sometimes the white would come up as slightly reddish. I didnt think too much of it thought it was probably my eyes complaining or something. But just now the monitor display started flickering and now it has a permanent pink tinge to it, green display as a browny colour and blues are all neon like.

I was wondering if there was any good fix for this or would I have to do the inevitable and fork out for a new monitor?!


----------



## Rukee (Nov 15, 2005)

Maybe try to wiggle or tighten the monitor cable where it goes into the video card at the back of the computer. My color on the screen will often go wack when the plug comes undone.


----------



## PC TECH250 (Aug 25, 2005)

This One Sounds Like A Color Controller Circuit Is Giving Out.


----------



## bistro (May 20, 2003)

Definitely check the cable as Rukee mentioned, but I would also check the monitor's onscreen menu for a Degauss option and see if that doesn't make a difference...worth a shot. Otherwise it could be a corrupted driver or as PC Tech250 mentioned, hardware corruption.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I go for the cable as #1, a failed electronics board as #2 (poor solder joint likely) but would rule out the degaussing as a cure.

Degaussing will remedy colour impurity patchiness, caused by magnetic influence (including relocation of the screen compared to the earths magnetic filed) but not an overall tinge that occurred as described.


----------



## PC TECH250 (Aug 25, 2005)

The word on color control circuitry is nothing just related to svga monitors. Don't be
forgetting some of those early color television sets where age saw goobers like what is
being described here. Crt(cathode ray tube) monitors have a shorter reported life than
one of the newer model lcd monitors. The crt doesn't necessarily have to be that old if
the system runs most hours of day and night just in a year or two. Crts are like a bulb
you put in a light socket. Sooner or later something is going to go.


----------

